# Small Drywall Repair and Texture



## DoubleHumbucker (Oct 1, 2009)

I am preparing my home for sale and the first thing I want to do is paint. I have a few corners that over the years the kid or the dog or furniture ran into and chipped of the drywall and texture and you can see the metal corners. Im pretty sure I can buy the patch made up and apply a few coats and sand it down and do that part but Im not sure about matching the texture. I don't think it will ever be exact but I just want it to not stick out like a sore thumb. I was thinking about buying some of the canned texture at Home Depot and see how it goes with that. Im lucky because the areas are pretty small. The other problem is that there is some hairline cracks on the corners. Dont really know how to handle those but thinking maybe just some paint will push them down tight? When I first moved in the house settled and there were a few of those metal corners that long cracks in them and if I remember right a handyman came in and put screws in them somehow and then respackled over them and retextured. Does that sound logial? Any help is appreciated as I am going to try to attach some pictures. Thanks.

DH

http://www.franceschi.com/Corner1.jpg

http://www.franceschi.com/Corner2.jpg

http://www.franceschi.com/crack-line-on-corner.jpg

http://www.franceschi.com/Crackline.jpg


----------



## djrussell (Jun 23, 2009)

i can't quite tell but that looks like regular orange peel or knockdown. the cans at HD should be fine.


----------



## DoubleHumbucker (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks I will give that a try.

DH


----------



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Try it on a piece of cardboard first.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Oct 17, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Try it on a piece of cardboard first.


Or a leftover/scrap of drywall...


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like knockdown. The small cracks, I would try taking a screwdriver or painters 5 in 1 tool and "vee" out the crack a bit. Caulk with latex, touch up the texture, and paint. If you go to nailing/screwing the bead back down, it may just continue to crack further up or down. The latex is more flexible/forgiving than joint compound for minor problems. The "dings" where a chunk of mud is knocked off the bead will require joint compound. Scrape/sand around the area, apply mud (2 coats), texture and paint.


----------

